#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Сахарная зависимость

## Аньезка

На форуме все обсуждают алкоголь, курение, да интернет зависимость... 
а есть ли у кого-то опыт борьбы с сахарозависимостью? когда организм нуждается в сладком, как в "дозе".

----------


## Марина В

С утра кушать простые, тьфу ты, *сложные* углеводы. Каши там и прочее...  :Smilie:  Когда неудержимо хочется сладкого - всякие сухофрукты и мёд.

----------

Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Промолчу, а то Пампкин совсем озвереет  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Аньезка

> Промолчу, а то Пампкин совсем озвереет ))))))))))


Дык напиши в личку.  :Wink:

----------


## Джыш

Сухофрукты и мед не заменят шоколада и конфет  :Smilie:  Пью чай без сахара, а вобще от сладостей отказаться для меня - нереально.

----------


## Аньезка

> Сухофрукты и мед не заменят шоколада и конфет  Пью чай без сахара, а вобще от сладостей отказаться для меня - нереально.


Вот действительно, когда хочется очередной дозы, то именно шоколадку или пирожные, а не мед и сухофрукты.

----------


## Аньезка

Нашла интересный текст по теме




> Два года назад я невольно стала участницей довольно занимательного эксперимента. Однажды мы посетили кинезиолога. Он проверил состояние здоровья и порекомендовал диету – 21 день. Среди прочего  нельзя было употреблять сахар и все продукты, куда он входит: варенье, хлебо-булочные изделия, конфеты, печенье и прочие кондитерские изделия.
> 
> Во-первых, скажу я вам это было ой как нелегко! Во-вторых, когда диета закончилась, я столкнулась с очень интереным наблюдением.
> 
> В тот день, когда сладкое было “разрешено”, я купила  одно из своих любимых пирожных.
> 
> Оно было невкусное!!! Слишком, ужасно приторно сладкое. Есть было совсем не так приятно, как я думала, помня свою прошлую любовь к сладкому. Я не могла поверить своим ощущениям. Я понимала, что дело не в качестве пирожного, а в том, что во мне что-то изменилось.
> 
> Я доела это пирожное, только потому что я привыкла к тому, что сладкое – это вкусно.  Я не могла поверить, что может быть иначе. Я хотела снова получить привычное приятное ощущение от сладкого, и купила другое пирожное. Его вкус мне тоже не понравился.
> ...


http://marina.ginter.ru/2008/11/09/v...ost-ot-saxara/

----------

Егор С. (26.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

До чего только девушки не додумаются  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> До чего только девушки не додумаются


Ваше высказывание мне кажется сексистким. Поосторожнее  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

На самом деле для монаха вопрос проблемный, когда вечером ничего нельзя кроме сахара и его производных, то хош нихош а начинаешь его неумеренно потреблять

----------


## Джыш

Кстати, по моим наблюдениям, потребность в сладком меньше у мясоедов. Так что есть вариант проэксперементировать, перейдя на мясо  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Кстати, по моим наблюдениям, потребность в сладком меньше у мясоедов. Так что есть вариант проэксперементировать, перейдя на мясо


Для меня съесть мясо - это то же самое, что съесть фекалии, запив мочой. Увы, не могу.

----------


## Джыш

Да шучу)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На форуме все обсуждают алкоголь, курение, да интернет зависимость... 
> а есть ли у кого-то опыт борьбы с сахарозависимостью? когда организм нуждается в сладком, как в "дозе".


Сранно, почему никто не спросил, а в чём проблема-то...
В ЧЁМ ИМЕННО? : )
А иначе почти любые советы -- мимо... %)

----------


## Аньезка

> Сранно, почему никто не спросил, а в чём проблема-то...
> В ЧЁМ ИМЕННО? : )
> А иначе почти любые советы -- мимо... %)


В том, что если организм не получает сладкое, то падает настроение и работоспособность, появляется раздражительность, может даже заболеть голова.

----------


## Юй Кан

Сахар крови -- в норме?
Фигура -- устраивает? : )
Кол-во потребляемого в день сладкого возрастает?
Физкультурой какой-нибудь занимаемся?..

----------

Вова Л. (25.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

Вы нуждаетесь не в сахаре, а в серотонине (гормоне счастья). Цепочка такая: глюкоза -> инсулин -> триптофан -> серотонин.

Глюкоза стимулирует повышенный выход инсулина в кровь, инсулин вынуждает аминокислоты уйти из крови в депо, триптофан пробивает гематоэнцефалический барьер и стимулирует выработку серотонина.

Не насилуйте Вашу поджелудочную железу, это приведёт к развитию  диабета 1-го типа. Поймите, Вы сидите на "допинге", который в прямом смысле насилует Ваш организм. Снижайте стрессовость, в первую очередь не провоцируйте адреналиновые реакции, и Вам не потребуется столько серотонина.

Хорошо бы пройти гормональное обследование.

----------

Alexeiy (26.09.2010), Bob (26.09.2010), Dondhup (25.09.2010), Joy (25.09.2010), Аньезка (25.09.2010), Юй Кан (25.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Наконец:



> Клетки мозга могут тянуться к шоколаду даже сильнее, чем к алкоголю. В ряде опытов животные принимали меньше алкоголя, если им предлагали взамен шоколадный напиток.


Подробнее о "вреде" шоколата (как источника серотонина) -- здесь! : )

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Аньезка, я не зря спросил о физ. нагрузках.
Именно благодаря им избыток сахара/глюкозы усваивается в орг-ме более успешно...

----------

Марина В (25.09.2010)

----------


## Joy

Аньезка, я тоже очень люблю сладкое  :Smilie: 
Кушайте сладкие апельсины и изюм с орешками (кешью, миндаль, грецкие) в меду. Запивайте молоком.
Не болейте и не грустите! Чаще обнимайте близких, играйте с детьми в весёлые игры. Не переживайте по пустякам.

----------

Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Aion

> а есть ли у кого-то опыт борьбы с сахарозависимостью? когда организм нуждается в сладком, как в "дозе".


Да.

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Сахар крови -- в норме?


В норме.




> Фигура -- устраивает? : )


Вес в норме. А фигура, наверное, мало какую женщину устраивает))
Есть склонность к полноте. 




> Кол-во потребляемого в день сладкого возрастает?


Оно не возрастает. Оно просто большое. Каждый прием пищи мне нужно завершить чем-то сладким, иначе не успокоюсь)




> Физкультурой какой-нибудь занимаемся?..


Не регулярно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ваше высказывание мне кажется сексистким. Поосторожнее


А то что? Феминистки на кусочки порвут или операцию по перемене пола сделают  :Smilie: 
Мы слава богу не на феминисткам либеральном форуме  :Smilie: 
В традиционной культуре подобные проблемы не возникают.

Сначала веганы, потом сахар, что дальше?
Вы ж в Ваджраяне поэтому в курсе как нужно правильно есть :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Оно не возрастает. Оно просто большое. Каждый прием пищи мне нужно завершить чем-то сладким, иначе не успокоюсь)


Не буду уточнять, сколько приёмов пищи в день имеет место и чем страшен кусочек большой плитки или маленькая плитка шоколада 3-6 р. в день после еды... Ладно? : )
Вопрос проще: у Аньезки, кроме этой, точно нет бОльших проблем по жизни? %)

----------


## Аньезка

Юй Кан, проблем пока нет (т-т-т), и даже стрессов нет, о которых говорил Бао. Все тихо спокойно. 
А мы только меня будем в этой теме обсуждать? Безличностно никак не получается?  :Wink: 

P.S. Сладкое я переедаю еще со школьных времен. Вот, хочу под контроль уже взять это.

----------


## Аньезка

> Сначала веганы, потом сахар, что дальше?


В смысле? Какая связь между веганами (коей я не являюсь, т.к. я вегетарианка) и сахаром?




> А то что?


Да ничего. Просто буду за Вами по темам ходить и на каждую сказанную глупость говорить, что все потому, что вы мужик. -))

----------

Joy (25.09.2010), Pedma Kalzang (26.09.2010), Буль (25.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Да не вопрос, внимание симпатичной женщины всегда приятно  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> даже стрессов нет, о которых говорил Бао. Все тихо спокойно.


А Вы полагаете что отсутствие стрессов - для мозга не стресс? Я серьёзно.
Короче говоря: ищите, почему Вы потребляете столько серотонина. Может быть дело в "раскрученности" метаболизма. Если кто-то склонен к полноте (я склонен) то это путь к диабету второго типа. Поймите, таких сладких продуктов в природе нет, наш организм к ним не привык. Даже сладкие фрукты в природе не часты, и быстро портятся. И мёд редок. Да и осы жалят  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (25.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Просто буду за Вами по темам ходить и на каждую сказанную глупость говорить, что все потому, что вы мужик. -))


А мне бы нравилось если бы мне так женщины говорили. Доктор, я болен или на самом деле мужик?

----------

Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Вот здась практика, немного модифицируя которую, можно потихоньку избавиться от многих зависимостей: http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/mah...m#_Toc61357764

----------

Alexeiy (26.09.2010), Joy (25.09.2010), Sadhak (26.09.2010), Аньезка (25.09.2010), Марина В (25.09.2010)

----------


## Марина В

> А мы только меня будем в этой теме обсуждать? Безличностно никак не получается?


 :Big Grin:  Конечно же лучше обсуждать _предметно_.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, проблем пока нет (т-т-т), и даже стрессов нет, о которых говорил Бао. Все тихо спокойно. 
> А мы только меня будем в этой теме обсуждать? Безличностно никак не получается? 
> 
> P.S. Сладкое я переедаю еще со школьных времен. Вот, хочу под контроль уже взять это.


Как можно "решать проблему" конкретного человека, публично обратившегося за советом, если он изначально умалчивает важную инфу, да ещё обижается (или тихо намекает на "переход на личность"? : ), когда пытаются уточнить важное с т.зр. "совеччика". %)
Хотите, расскажу, для симметрии, о своём СД 1 типа (более 30 лет), в силу чего кое-что знаю по поводу сахара, в природе, как верно отметил Бао, в чистом виде не существующего? : )
Только вот советов мне нужно. Я и сам их могу понадавать. %)

----------


## Аньезка

> Как можно "решать проблему" конкретного человека, публично обратившегося за советом, если он изначально умалчивает важную инфу, да ещё обижается (или тихо намекает на "переход на личность"? : ), когда пытаются уточнить важное с т.зр. "совеччика". %)
> Хотите, расскажу, для симметрии, о своём СД 1 типа (более 30 лет), в силу чего кое-что знаю по поводу сахара, в природе, как верно отметил Бао, в чистом виде не существующего? : )
> Только вот советов мне нужно. Я и сам их могу понадавать. %)


Дело в том, что еще до открытия темы я предвидела определенный набор ответов, которые получу. А именно:
1. о компенсации сладким личных проблем или заедания стрессов
2. ага, вегетарианка, попалась!
3. бабы-дуры на диетах помешаны

Но, как всегда, даже из самой запущенной темы можно выловить ценные крупинки, навроде, к примеру, поста Ерша. Конечно же, меня, прежде всего, интересует, что делать с _жаждой_ сладкого с т.з. буддизма. Как в данном случае можно работать со своим умом, не идя у него на поводу.  

Советы по правильному питанию также крайне ценны.

Юй Кан, с интересом послушаю Вашу историю.

----------


## Joy

> Если кто-то склонен к полноте, то это путь к диабету второго типа.


Скажите, а если нет склонности к полноте, и хочется и естся много сладкого, - не будет угрозы диабета? Вообще, чем грозит много сладкого (для здоровья)?

----------

Аньезка (25.09.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Присоединяюсь к Татье.
Сахар в норме 4,4 (в том числе и через 2 часа после провокации сладким - 4,7).
Интересует, может ли избыток сладкого навредить (вызвать диабет), если в норме показатели крови?

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

Сладкое, если не ошибаюсь, на возникновение диабета напрямую не влияет. Риск повышает избыточная масса тела, которая часто есть результат избыточного (!) колличества сладкого. Т.е. нужно просто держать себя в форме и со спокойной совестью кушать конфетку за послеобеденным чаем. Лучше заняться борьбой с ядами ума.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Аньезка (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Скажите, а если нет склонности к полноте, и хочется и естся много сладкого, - не будет угрозы диабета? Вообще, чем грозит много сладкого (для здоровья)?


Диабетом 1-го типа. Поджелудочная железа при чрезмерной её стимуляции (глюкозой) имеет тенденцию к разрушению. А без инсулина, ею вырабатываемого, человек не может жить. Только если применять заместительную терапию - колоть инсулин. Это дорого и больно. И навсегда, до смерти. Как правило - инсулиновой комы. _Напугал._

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Аньезка (26.09.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

И вот еще интересно: каковы границы нормы потребления сладкого? Т.е. когда еще можно, а когда уже опасно? Как это определить?

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Lara

Никогда не боролась с сахарной зависимостью. Был определённый период времени, когда очень нужно было сладкое - это был период глубоких медитаций. По выходу из этих медитационных состояний просто необходимо было заглотить пару-тройку шоколадных квадратиков, иначе было состояние, близкое к обморочному...(кровь у меня в норме).

Сейчас такие состояния случаются, но значительно реже.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Присоединяюсь к Татье.
> Сахар в норме 4,4 (в том числе и через 2 часа после провокации сладким - 4,7).
> Интересует, может ли избыток сладкого навредить (вызвать диабет), если в норме показатели крови?


Это значит что Ваша поджелудочная работает очень даже хорошо. Вероятно, Вы молоды? Но сути дела это не меняет. Если "долбить" в одну точку - в одно прекрасное утро организм перестанет быть железным...

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Аньезка (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Сладкое, если не ошибаюсь, на возникновение диабета напрямую не влияет. Риск повышает избыточная масса тела, которая часто есть результат избыточного (!) колличества сладкого.


Вы смешиваете диабет 1-го и 2-го типов




> Т.е. нужно просто держать себя в форме и со спокойной совестью кушать конфетку за послеобеденным чаем. Лучше заняться борьбой с ядами ума.


Одна конфетка. безусловно, не навредит. но борьба с ядами ума гораздо эффективнее происходит в здоровом теле.  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> просто необходимо было заглотить пару-тройку шоколадных квадратиков, иначе было состояние, близкое к обморочному...


Я если начинаю есть шоколадку, то съедаю сразу всю плитку. Какие там пара квадратиков   :Embarrassment:

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> И вот еще интересно: каковы границы нормы потребления сладкого? Т.е. когда еще можно, а когда уже опасно? Как это определить?


Вы правильно делаете. Измеряйте глюкометром.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вероятно, Вы молоды?


29 лет.
Тоже считаю, что организм рано или поздно скажет "баста", если не притормозить.

----------


## Aleksey L.

У меня сахар в крови 4.7 - сказали, что норма, но лучше - больше. Так что уровень сахара в крови, оказывается, важная вещь - позволяет держать систему организма в тонусе. 

Так что пейте чай с сахаром, ешьте то, что чувствуете что надо есть и никого не слушайте.

----------


## Буль

> 29 лет.
> Тоже считаю, что организм рано или поздно скажет "баста", если не притормозить.


Да, ещё вполне "не возраст". Минимальный совет: хотя бы не бросайте "мониторить" сахар крови.

----------


## Lara

> Я если начинаю есть шоколадку, то съедаю сразу всю плитку. Какие там пара квадратиков


Я пока ответ писала, съела половинку дырчатой шоколадки. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Один раз напугала врача - пришла сдавать анализ крови, напившись сладкого кофе - вот это был ужас... врач с перепугу меня на специальный анализ на наличие сахара в крови отправил, так после него нещадно исколотые пальцы страдали. :Cry:

----------

Raudex (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Так что пейте чай с сахаром, ешьте то, что чувствуете что надо есть и никого не слушайте.


... и смените свою традицию на "млечный путь"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Аньезка (26.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (26.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Касательно избытка сладкого опять Бао всё правильно написал. Такой риск есть.

Добавлю чуть, на доступном мне "попсовом" : ) уровне, к тому, что упомянула Марина.

Есть два типа углеводов: быстро и медленно усваиваемые.
К первым относятся, в первую очередь, любые сладости, картофель, белый хлеб, всякие бигмаки и т.п.
Ко вторым -- крупы/каши, чёрный хлеб и много чего ещё, постепенно исчезающего из рациона не бедствующих горожан и заменяемого первыми.

Истощение же части поджелудочной, вырабатывающей инсулин, происходит именно в силу злоупотребления "быстрыми" углеводами, т.к. они влияют на организм "пиковым" образом, повышая уровень глюкозы в крови резко, скачком, а не полого/сглажено, как "медленные". Организм же вообще "не любит" часто повторяющихся пиковых нагрузок и обижается : )...

Тем не менее, если человек регулярно занимается физ-рой или спортом (т.е. физически нагружает орг-м), любые углеводы (тоже в разумных пределах, конечно) усваиваются успешно, преобразуясь в мышечную ткань.

Да, а диабет может быть спровоцирован и стрессом, и осложнением после гриппа, и физич. травмой... Там много вариантов.

Ну и, как говаривают врачи, "Страшен не сам диабет, а осложнения от него"...

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Аньезка (26.09.2010), Буль (26.09.2010), Вова Л. (26.09.2010), Марина В (26.09.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (26.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Аньезка, а если покупать для "после еды" не большую плитку шоко, а маленькую? Ж)
Или тогда "прихода" не будет?

----------


## Юй Кан

И ещё чуть о пиковых нагрузках на поджелудочную.
Вот живёт человек, ест в меру сладкого или вообще не ест. А чуть праздник/застолье со сластями -- отводит душу по полной, вкушая до полтортика + сладкие вина...
И это -- тоже неправильно! : )

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На самом деле для монаха вопрос проблемный, когда вечером ничего нельзя кроме сахара и его производных, то хош нихош а начинаешь его неумеренно потреблять


А почему сахар можно?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для меня съесть мясо - это то же самое, что съесть фекалии, запив мочой. Увы, не могу.


Как ты много теряешь в этой жизни  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Короче говоря: ищите, почему Вы потребляете столько серотонина.


Есть такая народная мудрость: Если тянет на сладкое, значит жизнь горькая.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (26.09.2010)

----------


## Буль

А если тянет на горькую - значит жизнь сладкая?

----------

Артем Тараненко (26.09.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> А почему сахар можно?


На самом деле нельзя и сахар, только как лекарство, наряду с несколькими видами масла.
Но считается что не здоровых людей а если только не обследованные и традиционно все и "лечатся". На Острове так и говорят: "не желаете полечиться?" Это означает: "А не хлопнуть ли нам по Чайковскому с сахарком"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ваше высказывание мне кажется сексистким. Поосторожнее


Абсолютно согласен  :Smilie: ))))))

Тем более, что по моим наблюдениям, среди мужчин сладкоежки чаще встречаются.

----------


## Майя П

5 копеек..
в ТМ - 18 типов диабета.. (обычно: сахарный (2 типа) и несахарный = всего 3)
и где лучше проработан этот вопрос?

и есть мнение и объяснение (механизм) - что рафинированный сахар - является причиной 70% онкологий и ее стремительный рост обусловлен тоже рафинированным сахаром :Mad:

----------


## До

> Сухофрукты и мед не заменят *шоколада* и конфет


Шоколад отдельная зависимость, у некоторых, даже кушают горький шоколад, отнюдь не сладкий.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и есть мнение и объяснение (механизм) - что рафинированный сахар - является причиной 70% онкологий и ее стремительный рост обусловлен тоже рафинированным сахаром


Ну вот, а то все наааги, наааги  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## PampKin Head

http://flibusta.net/b/179462






> Почему вреден белый рафинированный сахар?
> 
> Во-первых, сахар — это не продукт питания, а химическое вещество в чистом виде, добавляемое в пищу для улучшения вкуса. Это вещество может быть получено разными способами: из нефти, газа, древесины и др. Но наиболее экономически выгодным способом получения сахара является переработка свеклы и особого вида тростника, который так и назвали сахарный тростник.
> 
> Во-вторых, вопреки распространённому мнению, САХАР НЕ ПОСТАВЛЯЕТ ОРГАНИЗМУ ЭНЕРГИЮ. Дело в том, что «сжигание» сахара в организме — это сложнейший процесс, в котором помимо сахара и кислорода участвуют десятки других веществ: витамины, минеральные вещества, ферменты и др.[1] (до сих пор окончательно нельзя утверждать, что все эти вещества известны науке). Без этих веществ из сахара в организме не может быть получена энергия.
> 
> Если мы потребляем сахар в чистом виде, то наш организм забирает недостающие вещества из своих органов (из зубов, из костей, из нервов, из кожи, печени и др.). Понятно, что эти органы начинают испытывать недостаток указанных питательных веществ (голодание) и через некоторое время начинают давать сбои.
> Если же мы потребляем натуральные продукты питания, то мы вместе с сахаром потребляем все необходимые для его усвоения вещества.
> 
> Таким образом, оказывается, что делать варенье из фруктов для «сохранения» витаминов совершенно бесполезно, так как при употреблении варенья организм израсходует не только все витамины и минералы, содержащиеся в этом варенье, но и заберёт часть витаминов из своих органов.



ну а по поводу нагов-нагов

----------


## Вова Л.

Я тоже обожаю сладкое. Советую постараться, чтобы дома не было запасов шоколадок, мороженого, конфет и т.д. Купите маленькую шоколадку на кассе, чтобы скушать с чаем, если уж так хочется. Еще слышал по телеку от какого-то диетолога, что сырая цветная капуста может влиять похожим образом на повышение настроения, как сахар, но медленее. Может, удасться заменить.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Шоколад отдельная зависимость, у некоторых, даже кушают горький шоколад, отнюдь не сладкий.


Я, кстати, горький шоколад терпеть не могу. Он же невкусный  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Joy (26.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На самом деле нельзя и сахар, только как лекарство, наряду с несколькими видами масла.
> Но считается что не здоровых людей а если только не обследованные и традиционно все и "лечатся". На Острове так и говорят: "не желаете полечиться?" Это означает: "А не хлопнуть ли нам по Чайковскому с сахарком"


 :Smilie:  Ну так можно ж тогда тибетской медициной воспользоваться. В ней при нервном возбуждении (лунг, говорят, поднялся) бараний бульончик прописывают  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я, кстати, горький шоколад терпеть не могу. Он же невкусный


Вот опяааать начинается, а то сексииизм.  :Smilie:  Ща пойдет - горький - мужской, молочный - женский  :Smilie: 

Но я согласен. Что кусок черного шоколада съесть, что ложку какао-порошка пожевать  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## До

> Вот опяааать начинается, а то сексииизм.  Ща пойдет - горький - мужской, молочный - женский


Встречал шоколадоманку, которая ест именно горький (99 процентный), а молочный и за шоколад не считает.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я, кстати, горький шоколад терпеть не могу. Он же невкусный


Зато - бодрит !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Raudex

> Ну так можно ж тогда тибетской медициной воспользоваться. В ней при нервном возбуждении (лунг, говорят, поднялся) бараний бульончик прописывают


Лучше и не надо. Тут и своих аюрведунов хватает. Да и баранов тут нет, дорогое удовольствие, проще засадить пятак земли бананами и маниоком, чем водить по нему копытных.

----------

Joy (26.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.09.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> ..... молочный - женский


Я бы даже сказал "млечный"  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> 5 копеек..
> в ТМ - 18 типов диабета.. (обычно: сахарный (2 типа) и несахарный = всего 3)
> и где лучше проработан этот вопрос?


http://www.transpl.ru/ : )

----------


## Bagira

> На форуме все обсуждают алкоголь, курение, да интернет зависимость... 
> а есть ли у кого-то опыт борьбы с сахарозависимостью? когда организм нуждается в сладком, как в "дозе".


Надо кровь сдать на наличие сахара ,существуют диабеты  от недостатка сахара в крови ,в любом случае если это беспокоит ,то желательно обследоваться у эндокринолога....

----------


## Джыш

> Одна конфетка. безусловно, не навредит. но борьба с ядами ума гораздо эффективнее происходит в здоровом теле.


Доктор, а 1/3 банки сгущенного какао? А то я вчера сьел с печеньками, теперь незнаю как это повлияло на мой организм. Расскажите пожалуйста!

ЗЫ спасибо доктор, теперь я знаю что такое гюкометр, а то в апеке видел объявление "меняем старые глюкометры на новые", да постеснялся спросить что это такое  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Блин, не буддийский форум, а слет кондитеров и сладкоежек  :Big Grin:

----------

Galina (27.09.2010), Pema Sonam (27.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лучше и не надо. Тут и своих аюрведунов хватает. Да и баранов тут нет, дорогое удовольствие, проще засадить пятак земли бананами и маниоком, чем водить по нему копытных.


Я Вас удивлю, в Москве теперча кенгурятина да буйволятина свободно продается. Глобализация на дворе  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

> ... и смените свою традицию на "млечный путь"...


признаться, не понял суть вашей .... "подвыковырки" ))) 

моя традиция - от балды, показывающая неканоничность и, отчасти, несерьезность в важных для кого-то на этом форуме фопросах. 

млечный путь - самый ничтожный и никому не нужный путь, потому что по нему никто не пройдет  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Вы нуждаетесь не в сахаре, а в серотонине (гормоне счастья). Цепочка такая: глюкоза -> инсулин -> триптофан -> серотонин.
> 
> Глюкоза стимулирует повышенный выход инсулина в кровь, инсулин вынуждает аминокислоты уйти из крови в депо, триптофан пробивает гематоэнцефалический барьер и стимулирует выработку серотонина.
> 
> Не насилуйте Вашу поджелудочную железу, это приведёт к развитию  диабета 1-го типа. Поймите, Вы сидите на "допинге", который в прямом смысле насилует Ваш организм. Снижайте стрессовость, в первую очередь не провоцируйте адреналиновые реакции, и Вам не потребуется столько серотонина.
> 
> Хорошо бы пройти гормональное обследование.


Бао, а какое именно обследование? http://invitro.ru/analizes/for-doctors/152/ Если все подряд, дороговато. 

Медовых пирожных хочется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

- глобулизация - (от слова глобула) 

интерглобульные конгломераты

----------


## Dondhup

Я люблю горький, молочный терпеть не могу  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> признаться, не понял суть вашей .... "подвыковырки" ))) 
> 
> моя традиция - от балды, показывающая неканоничность и, отчасти, несерьезность в важных для кого-то на этом форуме фопросах. 
> 
> млечный путь - самый ничтожный и никому не нужный путь, потому что по нему никто не пройдет


А я уж подумала про шоколадку Milky Way  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksey L.

а есть еще воздушный - пористый. с виду - большой по размеру, а на деле - пустой. 

мне нравится ritter sport .... с фундуком, раньше тока его и ел, иногда и молочный и прочие, с изюмом и тп. Но потом уроды испортили мне весь живот, желудок и прочие отделы моего вполне здорового тела.

----------


## Аньезка

> а есть еще воздушный - пористый. с виду - большой по размеру, а на деле - пустой. 
> 
> мне нравится ritter sport .... с фундуком, раньше тока его и ел, иногда и молочный и прочие, с изюмом и тп. Но потом уроды испортили мне весь живот, желудок и прочие отделы моего вполне здорового тела.


Черт, это же Ужж. Только сейчас опознала!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> На форуме все обсуждают алкоголь, курение, да интернет зависимость... 
> а есть ли у кого-то опыт борьбы с сахарозависимостью? когда организм нуждается в сладком, как в "дозе".


У меня бывает. Притом, к конфетам, шоколаду и пр. тяги нет. А вот без мучных сладких плюшек я могу, но через некоторое время, зверею. Без этого - очень сложно.  :Cry:

----------


## Топпер

> А почему сахар можно?


Он в чае хорошо растворяется.




> Ну так можно ж тогда тибетской медициной воспользоваться. В ней при нервном возбуждении (лунг, говорят, поднялся) бараний бульончик прописывают


Идея интересная  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gaza

Aniezka, я сам большой сладкоежка. Мог запросто коробку конфет умять. А торт птичье молоко и сейчас наверное легко бы осилил. Правда сахар в чай никогда не сыпал - это просто дурной вкус. Но когда понял, что сладости это самое вредное, что может быть - отказался. Сейчас свою потребность в сладком утоляю исключительно фруктами и мёдом (с чаем). Так, что буду как всегда категоричен. Уверен, самые вредные в питании вещи это всякие сладкие печёности, тортики и конфеты. Думаю они даже вреднее водки, мяса и сигарет. Их надо просто жёстко отсечь ни секунды не сомневаясь. Это просто дурная привычка как сигареты или пиво и так же к ней и нужно отнестись. Ну это если вы думаете о здоровье. А если не думаете, то это, пожалуй, ещё лучше.

----------

Аньезка (27.09.2010)

----------


## Сакура

Для меня эта тема актуальна, но с обратной стороны. Я очень люблю мясо, острое, горькое и жирное и не могу кушать сладкое. Исключение  - сладкий чай. Торт в рот не лезет. Если съем, потом мне плохо. Мне врачи рекомендуют прибавить вес (5 кг), а у меня не получается, т.к. очень подвижна.

----------


## Galina

Хром подавляет тягу к сладкой и мучной пище‚ снижает аппетит‚ способствует росту мышечной ткани. Хром участвует в регуляции углеводного обмена‚ деятельности сердечной мышцы‚ сосудов. Основная роль хрома в организме - это регуляция сахара в крови. Хром работает с инсулином по перемещению сахара из крови в ткани организма. Он также важен для синтеза холестерина‚ жиров и белка. Лучший источник хрома – это пивные дрожжи. Также он присутствует в неочищенных зерновых и злаковых‚ растительных маслах и даже в некоторых сортах пива. Как ни странно‚ многие люди получают хром из воды‚ кипяченной в чайниках и кастрюлях из нержавеющей стали. Этот элемент больше всего необходим спортсменам‚ больным диабетом и гипогликемией‚ людям с повышенным уровнем холестерина.


http://www.kiz.ru/contestResult/323

Богатыми источниками этого важного  микроэлемента являются продукты из цельного зерна, яйца, капуста брокколи, апельсиновый сок, виноградный сок, морепродукты, различные молочные и мясные продукты.

----------

Aleksey L. (27.09.2010), Neroli (27.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Давнее забавное воспоминание...
Пришли к нам как-то друзья, на дочкин ДР.
Поскольку многие из них занимались йогой, зашла речь о силе воли. : )
Стали пытаться дать определение, пока один из гостей не удосужился спросить 5-6-летнюю именинницу: "Наташа, а что такое сила воли?"
Ответ её был прост: "Мама мне объясняла... Это когда тебе дарят целую коробку конфет, а ты берёшь из неё только одну конфетку, а остальное кладёшь в холодильник!" : )

----------

Tseten (27.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (28.09.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

К сладкому никогда не тянуло. Дома не бывает  ни сахара, ни конфет, печенек - тока для гостей. А вот на работе пью кофе - хотя бы чашечку в день охота, и как правило с сахаром. без сахара как то тяжко идет. Вот уже ощущаю что пора бы "слазить" с кофе с сахаром.  а то чашка в день (=кусочек сахара) - пять в неделю, ок. 25 - в месяц...
думаю чем можно заменить? но альтернативы честно кроме чая не вижу.

----------


## Bob

> но альтернативы честно кроме чая не вижу.


Какао?  :Smilie: 
(Вместо сахара лучше добавлять мёд.)

----------


## Hang Gahm

> но альтернативы честно кроме чая не вижу.


Зелёный чай прекрасно тонизирует. Можно с лимоном и чуть-чуть мёда. Ещё можно добавить мяту.

----------


## Bagira

> Для меня эта тема актуальна, но с обратной стороны. Я очень люблю мясо, острое, горькое и жирное и не могу кушать сладкое. Исключение  - сладкий чай. Торт в рот не лезет. Если съем, потом мне плохо. Мне врачи рекомендуют прибавить вес (5 кг), а у меня не получается, т.к. очень подвижна.


Это хороший обмен веществ, если в в своём весе комфортно, то не надо беспокоится из за совета врачей, к рекомендациям надо относится осторожно, как говорится были бы кости, а мясо нарастёт, а от избыточного  питания нарастает жир, а не мясо поэтому мышечную массу  можно попробовать понаращивать на тренажёрах и движение и польза  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Сущность зависимости от сладостей в гомеопатии определяется, как  «недостаток любви к себе, приводящий к страху, что не достоин материнской любви и она его бросит». Замечено, что у детей, также как и у взрослых, это опасение, что будет брошен, вначале не всегда выражено, но в ходе лечения гомеопатическим сахаром этот слой проявляется полностью, выходит на поверхность, а затем исчезает. 
Убеждение что не достоин любви родителей, особенно матери – глубоко сидящее навязчивое состояние, которое должно решаться шаг за шагом. Основанием для этого страха служит недостаток любви к себе и сниженная самооценка. Поэтому лечение этим средством стимулирует чувство собственного достоинства. Себялюбие является основанием Всеобщей Любви, поскольку Иисус сказал: «Возлюби ближнего своего, как самого себя». Если у человека недостаточно любви к себе, он легко становится ревнивым, любовь для него становится товаром: «Если ты любишь меня – я тоже тебя люблю; если ты больше не любишь меня – я тоже не люблю тебя». Бескорыстная и безграничная любовь, без всяких условий, даёт освобождение от жадности, ревности и страстных желаний, когда не нужно любить в благодарность или заслуживать любовь. Это станет возможным только тогда, когда человек снова научится любить себя. Навязчивый страх, что будет брошен, главным образом, связан с матерью, потому что она носила ребёнка внутри себя в течение первых девяти месяцев земной жизни. Ребёнок осознаёт мать как источник наслаждения, любви, тепла, пищи и безопасности во время первых своих шагов на Земле.
Имеется определенная связь между чувствами и вкусами, поэтому говорят: «сладенький ты мой», «медовый месяц», «сладострастие», «мне несладко, горько» и т.д. 
В нашем современном мире сладости играют огромную роль в компенсации крушений надежд, срыве планов, постоянных неудач, происходящих буквально на каждом шагу, чувства разочарования, неудовлетворенности из-за невозможности каким-либо образом повлиять на ситуацию. Потребность сосать пальцы или держать что-то во рту, грызть ногти, у взрослых преобразуется в не контролируемую потребность курить, многие пациенты признаются, что просто поменяли одну привычку на другую. Многие люди курят, чтобы уменьшить или контролировать вес, потому что прекращение курения стимулирует аппетит, особенно, потребность в сладком.
Моя большая подборка материала на эту тему и переводы статей:
http://forum.irkmama.ru/index.php?sh...3&st=0&start=0

----------


## Буль

Руководители отделов ВОЗ по проблемам различных заболеваний, в первую очередь инфекционных, выступили с резкой критикой применения гомеопатии в своих областях медицины. *Все они сошлись во мнении, что использование гомеопатии не имеет доказательной базы, а в тех случаях, когда применяется в качестве альтернативы основному лечению, оно несет реальную угрозу здоровью и жизни людей*

Подробнее

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Dondhup (29.09.2010), Eternal Jew (30.09.2010), Леонид Ш (30.09.2010), Поляков (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Бао, вы верите ВОЗ?

----------

Gaza (30.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (29.09.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

в ТМ - есть некоторые принципы гомеопатии...., особенно в больших составах и есть гомеопатические способы применения некоторых веществ...

----------


## Майя П

> Руководители отделов ВОЗ по проблемам различных заболеваний, в первую очередь инфекционных, выступили с резкой критикой применения гомеопатии в своих областях медицины. *Все они сошлись во мнении, что использование гомеопатии не имеет доказательной базы, а в тех случаях, когда применяется в качестве альтернативы основному лечению, оно несет реальную угрозу здоровью и жизни людей*
> 
> Подробнее


ВОЗ - это бизнесмены в первую очередь, и лобирует фармацевтический бизнес - 90% ВСЕХ денег, которые крутятся в медицине... направляют в нужном русле :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> ВОЗ - это бизнесмены в первую очередь, и лобирует фармацевтический бизнес - 90% ВСЕХ денег, которые крутятся в медицине... направляют в нужном русле


Да, да, да.После истории со свинным гриппом ВОЗу доверия, увы, нету. Закончилось.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Моя большая подборка материала на эту тему и переводы статей:


Еще одна попытка совместить и преподать в красивой гламурной упаковочке дедушку Фрейда (с сосанием пальца), "Всеобщую любовь", Иисуса, "Эру Водолея" и "Вдохновляющую Гомеопатию"? 

И накормить весь страждующий и страдающий мир патентованным средством "Волшебный сахар"?   :Smilie: 




> Под общей редакцией и переводами с английского, тибетского и монгольского языков и комментариями врача Асадулина В. А. Иркутск. 2010. Сентябрь.
> 
> Часть I. Вдохновляющая гомеопатия (Inspiring Homeopathy).

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Патента нет, перевод висит бесплатно в интернете 5 лет. Пролечены сотни страждущих. Сейчас просто готовлю печатное издание и выкладываю новую версию перевода и дополняю информацию.

----------


## Eternal Jew

1. "Пролечены" от чего именно? От каких официально подтвержденных заболеваний они все страдали?

2. Где можно увидеть официальные клинические заключения? 
Ибо все(!) народные целители, гомеопаты и прочие БАД-шарлатаны просто-таки уверяют нас, "пролечены тысячи людей!".

3. Буддизм здесь причем?

*P.S.* Кстати, у меня ко всем вышеперечисленным "целителям", включая гомеопатов, есть "предложение, от которого они не смогут отказаться. 

Предложение ровно на ОДИН МИЛЛИОН ДОЛЛАРОВ. 

Вот вам адрес фонда: http://www.randi.org/site/ 

Его основатель, Джеймс Рэнди (James Randi Educational Foundation), обещает выплатить означенную сумму тому, кто в контролируемых условиях (читай — по всем правилам научного метода) продемонстрирует независимым наблюдателям реальность (действенность) какого-либо сверхъестественного или паранормального явления. Гомеопатия, согласно Рэнди, входит в список таких чудес.

Я думаю, данная сумма (при проведении положительных клинических контролируемых испытаний, станет неплохим подспорьем в дальнейших научных изысканиях в области гомеопатии... ну, в крайнем случае - можно и "страждущим" пациентам раздать! ... Кто первый хочет попробовать поучаствовать?  :Smilie: 

*Примечание:* искомая сумма дожидается своего счастливого владельца с 2002 г. Наверное, никому не нужна просто...

----------

Буль (01.10.2010), Леонид Ш (30.09.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Мне вот забавно когда тибетские буддисты себя этакими ироничными скептиками позиционируют. В радужные тела и прочие тибетские чудеса верят, а над гомеопатией пытаются посмеятся.

----------

Neroli (30.09.2010), Вадим Асадулин (30.09.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Мне вот забавно...


Вот и объявился первый кандидат на искомый миллион! Ибо он доказал(!) действенность гомеопатии - всего в одном предложении... Решительно отметя *вопросы № 1 и 2*.  :Smilie: 




> ... а над гомеопатией пытаются посмеятся....


И не только посмеяться! И не только буддисты!  :Smilie: 

http://www.membrana.ru/articles/heal...01/200700.html
http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?5061
http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?8043

----------

Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Gaza

Что касается ВОЗа. Если бы они были бизнессмены это не беда. А они по-моему инопланетяне с какой-то сильно отставшей в развитии планеты.

----------


## Gaza

Да я не знаю насколько гомеопатия действенна, не об этом речь. Как же вы понять не можете. Прежде чем гомеопатов к фонду Джеймса Рэнди посылать вы этому фонду радужное тело покажите - он вам миллионов десять сразу отвесит ( ну или вашим наследникам). Да в тибете вообще думаю много всего интересного для этого фонда найдётся.

А ВОЗу можете, например,  представить практику долгой жизни. Очень бы я хотел на реакцию ВОЗа посмотреть.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.09.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 1. "Пролечены" от чего именно? От каких официально подтвержденных заболеваний они все страдали?
> 
> 2. Где можно увидеть официальные клинические заключения? 
> Ибо все(!) народные целители, гомеопаты и прочие БАД-шарлатаны просто-таки уверяют нас, "пролечены тысячи людей!".
> 
> 3. Буддизм здесь причем?
> 
> *P.S.* Кстати, у меня ко всем вышеперечисленным "целителям", включая гомеопатов, есть "предложение, от которого они не смогут отказаться. 
> 
> ...


Если Вы не отличаете БАД от гомеопатии или целительста, думаю бесполезно с Вами и обсуждать диагнозы. Очень сложный вопрос понятия здоровья и болезни. Например, где заканчивается сезонная или возрастная перестройка организма и начинается болезнь? МКБ (если Вам известна сия аббревиатура), содержит массу виртуальных синдромов, которые не возможно определить клинически, что это болезнь или выдумка ученых? Вообще-то, предпочитаю тибетскую нозологию - что это выдумка или другой способ отражения реальности? Мне не нравится многое в гомеопатии, но бездоказательные нападки? Кстати, я не являюсь классическим гомеопатом или БАДовтирателем.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 2. Где можно увидеть официальные клинические заключения? 
> Ибо все(!) народные целители, гомеопаты и прочие БАД-шарлатаны просто-таки уверяют нас, "пролечены тысячи людей!".


Люблю я вот эту завистливую шнягу. К деду моей жены, человеку без медицинского образования, врачи направляют пары, которые не могут иметь детей. Думаю, Майя и Бао сообщат нам каков процент излеченных от бесплодия в официальной медицине. Так вот тех "безнадежных", от которых отказываются лучшие московские клиники, дед моей жены излечивает в количестве 70% от поступивших. И, поверьте, недостатка в пациентах у него нет. Их ему сами доктора поставляют. Те самые, которые ничего с этим поделать не могут. Потому меня сильно возмущает, когда есть результат и тут высовыется некто, которого звать никак и начинает гнать пургу про "а где официальные заключения", "а все кругом шарлатаны, кроме нашей самой научной науки и самых официальных заключенных"?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (30.09.2010), Джыш (01.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.09.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> ВОЗ - это бизнесмены в первую очередь, и лобирует фармацевтический бизнес - 90% ВСЕХ денег, которые крутятся в медицине... направляют в нужном русле


960 млн. евро и 7% рынка безрецептурных препаратов (данные за 2005 года по ЕЭС). Неплохо за сахарные шарики, я считаю. Лучше шоколадку съесть.  :Wink:

----------

Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 960 млн. евро и 7% рынка безрецептурных препаратов (данные за 2005 года по ЕЭС). Неплохо за сахарные шарики, я считаю. Лучше шоколадку съесть.


Обнаружены генетические основы эффекта плацебо, соответственно, и на уровне медиации. Это - примерно 30 процентов народонаселения. Если им "помогают" бесполезные шарики, то сколько это спасает ресурсов, жизней от  ненужного приема всякой химической отравы, хирургического лечения?

----------


## Поляков

> Это - примерно 30 процентов народонаселения.


Отличная новость, давайте им продавать сахар по 500 рэ за 20 грамм! Отдача не как с героина, конечно, зато легально и безопасно. =)

----------

Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Люблю я вот эту завистливую шнягу.


Я не понимаю полублатную феню. Если у него в общине или, скажем, в семье, и принято так выражаться, то это не значит, что "по понятиям" должны разговаривать окружающие. И почему "завистливая"? Кому она завидует?




> К деду моей жены, человеку без медицинского образования, врачи направляют пары, которые не могут иметь детей.


Вот и второй кандидат на миллион долларов нарисовался!  :Smilie: 

Сейчас еще кто-нибудь вспомнит какого-нибудь деда, соседа и т.п., который лечил (и вылечивал!) безнадежно больных при помощи заговоров (уринотерапии, керосина, настойки на ...) - нужное подчеркнуть. Чуть ли не в каждой второй российской семье живут такие предания.  :Smilie: 

Только надо было бы немножко конкретизировать: "К деду его жены, человеку без медицинского образования, врачи с аналогичным "образованием" направляют (дальше по тексту). Ибо уровень российских врачей и их желание помогать пациентам хорошо известны во все мире.  :Smilie:  




> Потому меня сильно возмущает, когда есть результат и тут высовыется некто, которого звать никак и начинает гнать пургу про "а где официальные заключения", "а все кругом шарлатаны, кроме нашей самой научной науки и самых официальных заключенных"?


Перефразируем так: "Когда есть результат, который лично ни он, ни кто-то другой доказать не могут, потому что для этого нужны длительные исследования, клинические испытания - без(!) участия шарлатанов от гомеопатии и БАДа, затем статистическая обработка данных, собранных в результате таких исследований (ибо иначе весь мир давно уже был облагодетельствован и вылечен при помощи заговоров, "волшебного сахара", "живой воды" с "памятью воды"),  :Smilie:  высовывается "некто", типа профессора Джейн Лоуренс (Jayne Lawrence), одной из руководителей Королевского фармацевтического общества Великобритании или какая-либо другая титулованная научная сволочь (см. ссылки выше) и начинает нашему "методу" ставить палки в колеса"... И его это возмущает!  :Smilie: 

А тут - всему неразумному человечеству предлагается ТАКОЙ ПРОСТОЙ и, самое главное, ДЕЙСТВЕННЫЙ МЕТОД - один шарлатан тебе на язык положил шарик из сахара, второй - сводил тебя к деду... Дед глянул на то самое место, дунул-плюнул.... и понесла девка, сразу понесла - да не одного, а сразу двойню. Мальчики выросли большие, крепкие и умные. Одного назвали Володей, второго - Димой.

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010), Гьялцен (01.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

люди разные.... и болезни разные .... и методы тоже будут разными.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Кому то гильотина ( в смысле скальпель), кому то химиотерапия и облучение.. а кому и шарики сахарные..... каждому свое....

если бы человек был ПРОСТО устроен - то каждый был бы давно господом богом (Буддой, Магометом, Ра, богом Солнца..в общем: нужное подчеркнуть...)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А между тем...  :Smilie: 




> *В Москве пять менеджеров выпрыгнули из окна во время обыска*
> 
> Во время обыска, проходившего днем во вторник, 28 сентября, в московской фирме по продаже биологически активных добавок, из окна здания выпрыгнули пять менеджеров по продажам, сообщает РИА Новости утром в среду.
> 
> По словам сотрудников правоохранительных органов, менеджеры по продажам компании "Здоровье от природы", офис которой расположен на Маломосковской улице, хотели скрыться от милиции. Для этого они выпрыгнули из окна второго этажа. Все пятеро получили переломы ног и были госпитализированы.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

и между тем...
24 сентября 2010. 
Эпидемию ВИЧ-инфекции запустили... врачи.
В том, что эпидемия ВИЧ-инфекции всё шире распространяется во всём мире, возможно, виноваты вовсе не проституция и быстрый рост городов. Страшную болезнь могли запустить врачи, проводившие вакцинацию и лечение жителей африканских стран в первой половине 20 в.
Данные двух недавних исследований позволяют предположить, что распространению ВИЧ среди людей способствовали кампании по борьбе с тропическими болезнями. "Это как раз тот случай, когда благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад, - говорит д-р Thomas Strickland из Балтиморского университета в Мэриленде, не участвовавший в исследованиях. - Они спасали жизни и понятия не имели, что тем самым запускают пандемию ВИЧ-инфекции". 
Модификация обезьяньего вируса иммунодефицита (ВИО) в человеческий (ВИЧ) произошла в Центральной Африке в начале 20-х гг. 20 в. Учёные полагают, что первой жертвой ВИО/ВИЧ стал охотник, заразившийся через укус или царапину, нанесённую обезьяной, к западу от реки Убанги, что на территории современной Демократической Республики Конго. 
Однако до сих пор неясно одно: как болезнь, передающаяся парентеральным и половым путём, которой страдали всего несколько человек в отдалённом районе Африки, распространилась на 33 млн человек (данные за 2008 г.) и стала причиной смерти 2 млн из них. 
Чтобы попытаться ответить на этот вопрос д-р Jacques Pepin из Шербрукского университета в Квебеке (Канада) сел в самолёт и отправился в Центральную Африку, где рассчитывал проследить распространение менее опасных вирусов - ближайших родственников ВИЧ - среди деревенских жителей, которые помнят колониальные времена. 
В Африке д-р Pepin с коллегами стучались в дома местных жителей в поисках людей, испытавших на себе эпидемию сонной болезни 1936-1950 гг. Найденным 900 очевидцам задавали ряд вопросов, выясняя в том числе, получали ли они лечение сонной болезни - изматывающую серию инъекций, которую сложно забыть. 
В ходе исследования учёные брали у деревенских жителей образцы крови. Ясно, что первые больные ВИЧ-инфекцией уже давно скончались, поэтому распространение ВИЧ д-р Pepin решил смоделировать на вирусах гепатита С и T-лимфотропном вирусе человека типа 1. Он хотел понять, как случилось, что с местных жителей ВИЧ-инфекция перекинулась на французских врачей, лечивших сонную болезнь. 
Выяснилось, что, если человек получал лечение от сонной болезни до 1951 года, риск заражения гепатитом С для него возрастал втрое. Аналогичные данные были получены и для T-лимфотропного вируса человека типа 1. 
"Иглы и шприцы для внутривенных вливаний долгое время не были одноразовыми, - объясняет д-р Pepin. - Пациентов было гораздо больше, чем игл, а методы стерилизации не были столь эффективными, как сейчас". 
"Если 50 лет назад у кого-то из этих пациентов была ВИЧ-инфекция, то легко предположить, как произошла передача болезни - так же, как заражаются друг от друга инъекционные наркоманы", - добавляет он. Этим же можно объяснить тот факт, что людей от 65 лет и старше, получавших в своё время лечение от сонной болезни, было найдено меньше, чем ожидалось: они могли умереть от СПИДа. 
Другое исследование д-ра Pepin, проведённое в соседнем Камеруне, показало, что массовые вспышки гепатита С в начале 19 в. связаны с лечением малярии внутривенным введением хинина. 
С теорией д-ра Pepin согласны не все учёные. Например, Michael Worobey из Аризонского университета в Таксоне придерживается традиционной точки зрения, согласно которой инфекция распространилась со строительством железных дорог и выездом жителей отдалённых деревень в большие города. "Я думаю, что доставить вирусы в город куда быстрее поездом, чем с помощью иглы!", - говорит он. Источник: Солвей Фарма
http://abbottgrowth.ru/new.aspx?id=32708
А какой вклад внесла вакцинация от полиомиелита, вакцинация  и проведение диагностических проб многоразовым инструментарием?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> и между тем...
> 24 сентября 2010.
> Эпидемию ВИЧ-инфекции запустили... врачи.
> В том, что эпидемия ВИЧ-инфекции всё шире распространяется во всём мире, *возможно*, виноваты вовсе не проституция и быстрый рост городов. Страшную болезнь *могли* запустить врачи, проводившие вакцинацию и лечение жителей африканских стран в первой половине 20 в.


Видите, какие они нехорошие - эти врачи-убийцы в белых халатах. Подсадили человечество на большую и длиную иглу со СПИДом... А теперь еще и деньги берут на лечение!

Поэтому официальная медицина не даст вам избавления ни от одной болезни! Есть только один метод, и  открою его вам я, доктор Асадулин. Я уже пролечил сотни и тысячи страждующих (правда,  от чего - сам пока что не знаю), причем, уверяю вас "есть результат" (документально доказать не могу, но сам видел и был свидетелем случаев чудесного исцеления)... Поэтому принимайте наши волшебные пилюли с сахаром - и вы излечитесь от всех болезней!

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Буль (01.10.2010), Гьялцен (01.10.2010)

----------


## Буль

> В то время я был доктор Воф Ху, знаменитый индейский целитель. В руках у меня не было ничего, кроме великолепного снадобья: "Настойки для Воскрешения Больных". Настойка состояла из живительных трав, случайно открытых красавицей Та ква ла, супругой вождя племени Чокто. Красавица собирала зелень для украшения национального блюда – вареной собаки, ежегодно подаваемой во время пляски на Празднестве Кукурузы, – и наткнулась на эту траву.
> 
> В городке, где я был перед этим, дела шли неважно: у меня оставалось всего пять долларов. Прибыв на Рыбачью Гору, я пошел в аптеку, и там мне дали взаймы шесть дюжин восьмиунцевых склянок с пробками. Этикетки и нужные припасы были у меня в чемодане. Жизнь снова показалась мне прекрасной, когда я достал себе в гостинице номер, где из крана текла вода, и бутылки с "Настойкой для Воскрешения Больных" дюжинами стали выстраиваться передо мной на столе.
> 
> – Шарлатанство? Нет, сэр. В склянках была не только вода. К ней я примешал хинина на два доллара, да на десять центов анилиновой краски. Много лет спустя, когда я снова проезжал по тем местам, люди просили меня дать им еще порцию этого снадобья.


О. Генри "Джефф Питерс как персональный магнит"

----------

Bob (01.10.2010), Eternal Jew (01.10.2010), Pema Sonam (01.10.2010), Леонид Ш (01.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (01.10.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

P.S. Забыл разместить рекламу чудодейственных услуг!

http://www.medicinform.net/zog/asadulin.htm




> * Асадулин Вадим Ахняфович*
> 
> Врач общей практики и традиционной медицины.
> 
> Диагностика и лечение в традициях *тибето-монгольской медицины* (заготовка сырья, изготовление лекарственных препаратов). Переводы с тибетского, монгольского, английского языков текстов традиционной медицины.
> 
> Терапия (внутренние болезни), аллергология, иммунология, токсикология, клапанная гастроэнтерология по проф. Витебскому Я. Д. (метод диагностики и лечения заболеваний органов пищеварения).
> 
> Диетология (теория адекватного питания по академику УголевуА.М). Лечебное голодание по оригинальной авторской методике. Консультирование по применению *биологически активных добавок* к пище.
> ...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (01.10.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Патента нет, перевод висит бесплатно в интернете 5 лет. Пролечены сотни страждущих. Сейчас просто готовлю печатное издание и выкладываю новую версию перевода и дополняю информацию.


Я специально сделал обтекаемую формулировку, чтоб поймать правдолюбца.
Пролечены, это - не исцелены или вылечены! Страждущих - это не больных!
Получаю много отзывов на применение этой методики, всё подробно описано по ссылкам.
Рад, что у меня появился биограф из mossad! Чем не нравится моя реклама? Ей уже пять лет, за это время мной освоено много новых методик, спасибо, за напоминание, подправлю!

----------


## Eternal Jew

По своей милой беззастенчивости и показной наивности - "я же просто хочу облагодетельствовать весь мир, дорогие, но недоверчивые вы мои", а также *тотальной (и старательно игнорируемой!) бездоказательности в области рекламируемых услуг* - объект напоминает еще одного шарлатана, имевшего отношение к Дзогчен-общине - пресловутого "доктора Юрия Захарова" (да-да, того самого, который нещадно и неоднократно был бит на форумах компетентными людьми, но, тем не менее, столь же "наивно" и "по доброму" предлагал догченовские высшие методы просветления "Трегчо и Тогэл" во время тур-экскурсии по Непалу-Тибету... За большие, замечу деньги).

Тот самый Захаров, который украл у ННР (которого он считает своим "учителем") текст передачи на гневную тантрическую практику и выложил ее в открытом виде в своей книжке про "тайны дзогчена"

... Но тот, правда, помаститее  :Smilie:  был:




> Захаров Юрий Александрович MD, Ph.D, д.м.н., профессор, заслуженный врач РФ, заслуженный деятель науки (АПБ), почетный ученый г. Рима (Италия), Grand Ph.D, Full Prof.
> 
> Он же:
> 
> генерал-майор(!) (да-да, постоянно снимается в эзотерических передачах на РЕН-ТВ в роскошном мундире неизвестно каких войск),  главный редактор общественно-политического, научно-популярного журнала «Знать», разработчик программ по ревитализации «Эквилибриум» и «Феникс», награжден орденом «Короны» за лучшую популяризацию научных знаний Европейской Академией Наук.


Что тот, что это - "на все руки мастера" (см. рекламку выше). Как говорится - "мы рады предоставить вам весь спектр услуг".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не понимаю полублатную феню.


Ну давайте еще поюродствуем




> Кому она завидует?


Вам виднее




> Вот и второй кандидат на миллион долларов нарисовался!


Да вроде никто на него не претендует




> Перефразируем так: "Когда есть результат, который лично ни он, ни кто-то другой доказать не могут, потому что для этого нужны длительные исследования, клинические испытания - без(!) участия шарлатанов от гомеопатии и БАДа, затем статистическая обработка данных, собранных в результате таких исследований (ибо иначе весь мир давно уже был облагодетельствован и вылечен при помощи заговоров, "волшебного сахара", "живой воды" с "памятью воды"),  высовывается "некто", типа профессора Джейн Лоуренс (Jayne Lawrence), одной из руководителей Королевского фармацевтического общества Великобритании или какая-либо другая титулованная научная сволочь (см. ссылки выше) и начинает нашему "методу" ставить палки в колеса"... И его это возмущает! 
> 
> А тут - всему неразумному человечеству предлагается ТАКОЙ ПРОСТОЙ и, самое главное, ДЕЙСТВЕННЫЙ МЕТОД - один шарлатан тебе на язык положил шарик из сахара, второй - сводил тебя к деду... Дед глянул на то самое место, дунул-плюнул.... и понесла девка, сразу понесла - да не одного, а сразу двойню. Мальчики выросли большие, крепкие и умные. Одного назвали Володей, второго - Димой.


Вспоминается, как одному товарищу из аналога ВОЗ, которое именуется Международная ассоциация эргономики, задали вопрос - так что ж это такое, "эргономика". На что товарищ кулуарно ответил, что если дать четкое определение эргономики, то возникнут трудности с выбиванием средств от всяких пентагонов и иже с ними на... как это там у Вас? "...дли*иииииииии*тельные исследования, клинические испытания - без(!) участия шарлатанов от гомеопатии и БАДа, затем статистическая обработка данных, собранных в результате таких исследований"  :Big Grin:  А тут - дунул-плюнул - опухоль рассосалась. Не доказуемо. Вдруг сама? 7 из 10 пар признанных бесплодными теми самыми врачами, которые отказались от возможности срубить денег за платную операцию (ну нафиг им деньги?) и отправили пациента "на деревню к дедушке", вдруг ни с того ни с сего обзавелись потомством. Так ведь тоже не доказуемо. Где данные о химическом анализе молитвы или наложения рук?  :Big Grin:  Статистика? Какая нафиг статистика? где клинические испытания? Где обработка данных? Чего вы тут нам подсовываете, от работы отрываете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ... А между тем...


Между тем продажа санга нынче идет на уровне распространения наркотиков , если Вы не в курсе  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> которое именуется Международная ассоциация эргономики


Просто "неубиенный" довод! В полемическом запале можно приплести еще и РАЕН, еще какую-нибудь околонаучную ассоциацию (академию) и т.п. *Только все это не будет доказательством действенности "лечения" при помощи БАДов, уринотерапии, "живой воды", гомеопатии или "дедушкиным заговором".*

Было бы обратное - все люди на планете ходили бы тотально здоровые (только не надо ссылаться здесь на "всемирный заговор косных и гадких ученых" против всего "прогрессивного", но пока что неизведанного).  :Smilie: 

Поэтому шизотерики, всякие там оккультисты, сторонники "ЗОЖ", а также "настоящие буддисты" могут лечиться чем угодно - хоть собственной мочою (с сахарными шариками), хоть наложением рук (друг на друга) - хоть лично, хоть целыми общинами... Предоставляем им такое неотъемлемое право!  :Smilie:  

Приведу, кстати, пример, что называется "из той же оперы"  :Smilie:  (я думаю он будет понятен и близок некоторым присутствующим)...  :Smilie:  Как говорила мне одна дама - дипломированный психолог, она же - "астролог-нумеролог" и по совместительству - "активный член" одной общины: "Мы дзогченпа - ВСЁ используем на своем пути!" ... Только правильно было бы сказать, не "используем", а "подбираем на своем пути". При этом  :Smilie:  - стоимость одной(!) минуты консультации с нею по "короткому" номеру мобильного телефона стоит порядка трех долларов. ИМХО, час общения с нею, как с "компетентным психологом-астрологом", можно сменить на поход к (...) ... кхм... к "падшим женщинам" - пользы будет несравнимо больше.




> 7 из 10 пар признанных бесплодными (...) вдруг ни с того ни с сего обзавелись потомством.


Плюнул-дунул! Простенько и со вкусом! И ведь не опровергнешь! Надо же... какой убедительный и, самое главное - доказанный, испытанный и подтвержденный способ. Как говорила одна моя давняя знакомая, долгие  годы не имевшая детей: "залетела со страху".  :Smilie: 

Целых 7 из 10!  ... Скромненько правда... многие вон из "целителей" утверждают от сотнях и тысячах излеченных - и ничего... им тоже многие верят!

----------

Bob (01.10.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А тем временем (в продолжение рассказа о "летающих менеджерах"):

http://kp.ru/daily/24566/739564/




> *Сотрудники милиции накрыли крупную сеть по распространению «чудо-таблеток»*
> Евгения СУПРЫЧЕВА — 29.09.2010
> 
> В минувший вторник, 28 сентября, милиция нагрянула в компанию по распространению БАДов, что на улице Маломосковской (СВАО). Гостям там не обрадовались. Увидев на пороге людей в погонах «топ-менеджмент» компании сиганул в окно третьего этажа. Все пять человек остались живы, скрыться никому не удалось. - Они действовали сугубо в рамках инструкции, которая разработана как раз на случай прихода милиции, - говорит начальник пресс-службы ГУ МВД РФ по ЦФО Анжела Кастуева. - Мы обнаружили эту инструкцию в офисе на самом видном месте. Там сказано, что первым делом надо забаррикадировать дверь, а затем скрыться. Но не получилось. В общей сложности было задержано 10 человек - все сотрудники так называемого «Центра здоровья от природы». В Москве находился их головной офис, а по регионам было разбросано еще несколько десятков филиалов. То есть народ обманывали по всей России. Притом вполне профессионально. *Операторы call-центра компании представлялись врачами, обстоятельно перечисляя свои регалии и научные труды. Диагноз «светила медицины» ставили просто влет и тут же «выписывали» рецепт. Конечно же, БАДы. - Те, которые в действительности стоят 100-200 рублей, они продавали по 18-20 тысяч рублей*, - продолжает Анжела Кастуева. - И, что самое интересно, люди покупали. Тратили на «курсы лечения» сумасшедшие деньги. Так. одна из пенсионеров продала из дому всю мебель, чтобы купить очередной «курс лечения». *Зафиксированы случаи, когда люди, больные онкологией, бросали медикаментозное лечение, надеясь на исцеляющую силу БАДов.* Очевидно, операторы call-центра умели убеждать. А тех, кто не умел, «натаскивали» психологи, которые числились в штате «Центра здоровья». Была у мошенников и своя картотека. - Мы обнаружили у операторов специальные тетрадки, в которых они писали фамилию клиента и *делали весьма циничные пометки, - продолжает Кастуева. - Такие, как «с...ка, не хочет покупать» или «подохла».* В тетрадях несколько тысяч фамилий - и это только москвичей. На данный момент работа центра прекращена. Задержанным «менеджерам» светит до десяти лет лишения свободы по статье «Мошенничество».


*P.S.* Кстати, наш "форумный доктор" там случайно не подвизался, в этой сети? Он ведь тоже, среди много прочего, "специалист по БАДам"? ... Может стоит срочно сворачивать бизнес, забаррикадировать дверь... а потом сигануть в окно?  :Smilie:  Пока не накрыли-то?  (это был бесплатный добрый совет)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Михаил Дмитриев. 
ЛОВУШКИ «ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬНОЙ МЕДИЦИНЫ» .
О том, что без развития отечественной медицинской науки невозможно обеспечить здоровье, работоспособность и продление жизни российских граждан, а также выход из "демографической ямы", — написаны тысячи страниц. Это же записано и в соответствующей национальной программе. Причем особый акцент делается на использовании самых современных медицинских технологий. 
     Одна из таких технологий, якобы, способных качественно поднять уровень российского здравоохранения, — так называемая "доказательная медицина". Если не вдаваться в детали, она включает сбор, накопление и анализ данных об эффективности методик и техник диагностики заболеваний, способах их профилактики и лечения, результативности использования препаратов в различных условиях и т.д. Цель — найти и внедрить в массовую практику такие надежные "стандартные" медицинские технологии, которые могут обеспечить наилучшие результаты для здоровья пациентов. 
     "Доказательная медицина" приобрела особенно большой вес в странах Западной Европы, США и Канаде в связи с информационным и коммуникационным бумом в 90-х годах XX века. Именно широкое внедрение информационных технологий дало возможность анализировать и обобщать огромные массивы данных о методах и результатах лечебных практик, а также сделало эти данные доступными для почти каждого заинтересованного врача. 
     Доказательная медицина предполагает, что всякий новый метод диагностики и лечения, прежде чем будет рекомендован для практического применения, должен пройти масштабные клинические испытания, подтверждающие его соответствие требованиям так называемого "стандарта надежности". То есть, он должен быть одновременно эффективным, безопасным и экономически выгодным. 
     Энтузиасты уверяют, что включение России в освоение новой для нее "доказательной" технологии не только обеспечит решение наболевших проблем российской медицины, но и вернёт ей утерянные за годы "реформ" позиции в мировой медицинской науке. Вернёт — за счет вовлечения России в международные "мультицентровые" клинические исследования, а также за счет подключения нашей страны к глобальным Интернет-ресурсам этой самой доказательной медицины. 
     Вроде бы, цели замечательные, перспективы открываются радужные. Стандартные и надежные методы диагностики, обеспечивающие своевременное и правильное выявление болезни, стандартные и надежные методы лечения, гарантирующие от опасных для пациента врачебных ошибок… 
     Но всё-таки для начала стоит разобраться с тем, что из себя представляет в ее нынешнем виде мировая "доказательная медицина", и в какую цену обойдется России "входной билет". 
     Клинические исследования с участием большого количества пациентов, обеспечивающие достоверные результаты испытаний новых медицинских препаратов и методов, начались на рубеже 50-х-60-х годов ХХ века (хотя первые попытки такой "рационализации" медицинской практики предпринимались еще в древности и в Средние века великими врачами Гиппократом, Галеном, Авиценной и т.д.). 
     Причин поздней "технологизации" медицинской науки несколько. 
     Одна из существенных — то, что мир в 50-х годах ХХ века еще психологически и этически не оправился от кошмаров Нюрнбергского процесса, на котором международный трибунал осудил нацистских врачей, причастных к медицинским экспериментам над людьми в концлагерях. Кроме того, многовековая врачебная практика показывала, что одни и те же медицинские методы и технологии иногда дают противоречивые или даже взаимоисключающие результаты для диагностики и лечения. И потому большинство врачей, как правило, ориентировалось прежде всего на собственный опыт, здравый смысл, интуицию, советы авторитетных коллег.
     Ситуация кардинальным образом изменилась к 60-м годам ХХ века, когда мировая медицина столкнулась с серьезным кризисом. Широкое применение антибиотиков и масштабные вакцинации в СССР и на Западе резко снизили частоту инфекционных заболеваний и смертность от них, а также увеличили среднюю продолжительность жизни. И тогда "на передний план" вышло множество хронических неинфекционных заболеваний (этот процесс в медицинской литературе получил название "эпидемиологический переход"). А попытки найти для этих заболеваний лекарства и методы лечения, соизмеримые по эффективности с антибиотиками и вакцинами, не давали ощутимых результатов. 
     К этому кризису добавилась череда громких скандалов, связанных с катастрофическими последствиями фактически бесконтрольного применения якобы безобидных препаратов. Наиболее известный пример — рождение детей с уродствами у тысяч матерей, которые во время беременности принимали немецкое успокаивающее средство "талидамид". И, наконец, растущие требования здравоохранения в денежных вливаниях, причем в основном из кармана налогоплательщика, не могли не заострить вопрос об эффективности и социальной роли медицины. 
     Введение широких, но строго регламентированных клинических испытаний медицинских препаратов и методик с участием людей стало одним из магистральных путей выведения западной медицины из кризиса. В 1964 году Всемирная медицинская ассоциация приняла хельсинскую декларацию, определившую условия добровольного участия пациентов в клинических испытаниях, а национальные службы здравоохранения начали создавать для таких испытаний необходимые организации и законодательную базу. 
     СССР одним из первых поддержал указанную декларацию, и с 1969 года у нас в стране начали работать Государственный исследовательский институт по стандартизации и контролю лекарственных средств Минздрава, а также многочисленные контрольно-аналитические лаборатории. В США надзор за соответствующими медицинскими экспериментами и стандартизацией препаратов и методик взяло на себя государственное Управление по контролю за пищевыми продуктами и лекарственными средствами. 
     В результате в начале 70-х годов в Западной Европе и США уже в целом сформировалась новая дисциплина — клиническая эпидемиология. В ее рамках были определены требования к качеству клинических испытаний, а также процедурах предоставления врачебному сообществу систематизированных данных, доказывающих эффективность новых препаратов и методик и оговаривающих условия их применения. А в 90-х годах развитие Интернета определило становление доказательной медицины (термин "Evidence Based medicine" введен в 1990 году канадскими учеными из университета Мак-Гилла) как технологии массового использования врачами данных клинической эпидемиологии. 
     Безусловно, советская медицина в этой сфере от Запада отстала очень сильно. И даже не потому, что в ней, как говорят критики, якобы царил "дух авторитетных мнений, чуждый принципу доказательности". Просто политика бесплатного здравоохранения (и дешевых лекарств) не обеспечивала советской фармакологии необходимый объем средств для финансирования этих дорогостоящих исследований. А в Западной Европе и США основные расходы на клинические исследования (до 70%) брали на себя крупные фармакологические компании. То есть, сами производители лекарств и методик, получавшие от их массового выпуска и внедрения огромные прибыли. Причем высокая стоимость таких исследований в значительной степени определялась необходимостью оплаты добровольцев, участвующих в клинических испытаниях, а также высококвалифицированного медицинского персонала, способного обеспечить необходимое качество исследований. 
     Окончание "холодной войны" и открытие границ стран бывшего соцлагеря предоставили западным фармгигантам возможности значительно расширить "площадки исследований" и сделать их гораздо дешевле. "Наступление на Восток" шло стремительно и нередко под "крышей" разного рода гуманитарных организаций. В частности, в России в 90-х годах этим занималось Агентство США по международному развитию (USAID), созданное еще в годы "холодной войны" для борьбы с советским влиянием в Европе, а недавно сыгравшее особую роль в финансировании "цветных революций" на Украине и в Грузии. 
     Масштабы клинических исследований в России растут год от года. По данным Роздравнадзора, с 2004 по 2007 год около 300 иностранных компаний инициировали в России более 1000 своих клинических испытаний. Лидируют американские фирмы, обеспечивающие до 99% финансирования. Естественно, они же и диктуют условия российским исполнителям. 
     Россия для них оказалась идеальным полигоном. Здесь нет крупных конкурентов в лице российских компаний, квалификация российских исследователей традиционно высокая, и есть возможность задействовать в экспериментах очень большое число пациентов. Которым, как правило, вообще не надо платить, и которые очень редко выбывают из исследований, поскольку для многих из них это — единственная возможность получить хоть какое-то бесплатное лечение. 
     Профессионалы утверждают, что такая ситуация для России вовсе не безобидна. Клинические испытания в России нередко имеют (и вряд ли случайно) теневое финансирование и проводятся с грубыми нарушениями (и без того очень несовершенного) законодательства. Многие научные программы, являющиеся, по сути, клиническими исследованиями, не регистрируются фармкомпаниями в таком качестве. А сами клинические испытания часто идут с явными нарушениями стандартов (например, в одном исследовании объединяются пациенты с разными диагнозами). Кроме того, в программы клинических испытаний в России нередко отбирают "специальных" пациентов — помоложе, без сопутствующих заболеваний и с относительно легкими формами основного заболевания. С понятной целью — доказать особую эффективность проверяемого препарата или методики: ведь это далее определит и масштабы производства, и цену, и будущие прибыли. 
     При этом из 40 действующих ныне на территории России так называемых "контрактных исследовательских агентств" большинство имеют либо частично, либо полностью иностранное финансирование. Роль России фактически сводится к оказанию услуг по организации клинических испытаний (то есть, поиску площадок, вербовке пациентов и первичной регистрации результатов). А врачи, вовлеченные в программы клинических испытаний, вынуждены уделять свое основное время не лечению пациентов, а правильному заполнению соответствующих клинических протоколов. И испытанию на своих пациентах далеко не безобидных лекарств и медицинских методик в чужих интересах — все права на результаты исследования остаются у заказчика. 
     Но, быть может, все перечисленное выше — это "справедливая цена" за приобщение России к мировым массивам данных "доказательной медицины"? То есть, за появление новых возможностей наиболее эффективного лечения, за массовое внедрение в практику отечественного здравоохранения самых современных медицинских технологий? Увы, пока ничего подобного не происходит. Роль России в формировании международных баз данных результатов клинических исследований очень скромная, а в использовании этих результатов — тем более. 
     На Западе этим целенаправленно занимаются различные некоммерческие организации. Наиболее известная из них, "Кохрэйновское сообщество" (с десятками филиалов в разных странах мира), взяла на себя сбор, анализ, систематизацию и широкое распространение результатов клинических исследований. И это только один пример. Уже в 90-х годах фактически во всех западных странах появились собственные мощные медицинские интернет-ресурсы. Сегодня, по оценкам экспертов, 99% полезной медицинской информации размещено на американских и европейских сайтах. Один из крупнейших в мире — сайт Национальной медицинской библиотеки США. И сейчас почти 100% врачей США и около 80% европейских врачей черпают нужную информацию из Интернета. 
     В России же доступ к зарубежным интернет-базам — почти нерешаемая проблема. И даже не потому, что лишь 7% российских медиков владеет английским языком на уровне, достаточным для чтения специальной литературы. У нас в стране нет значимых (поддерживаемых государством) проектов по обеспечению бесплатного или недорогого доступа к высококачественным зарубежным Интернет-ресурсам. А оплатить доступ к специализированным сайтам по мировым ценам ни одна российская больница (и, тем более, обычный врач) не в состоянии. Кроме того, некоторые западные медицинские сайты предоставляют доступ исключительно в обмен на информацию пользователя. Причем выдвигают к публикациям пользователей такие требования, которым большинство статей российских авторов, увы, не соответствует. 
     А русскоязычный медицинский Интернет, в лучшем случае, размещает не всегда качественные переводы статей с зарубежных сайтов, причем со значительным опозданием, достигающим нескольких лет. И еще на русскоязычных сайтах полно полукоммерческой информации сомнительного качества. Единственные, кто в нашем Интернете быстро осваивает "принципы доказательности", — многочисленные рекламодатели и дистрибьюторы, действующие под слоганами "Вести доказательной медицины" или "Надежные доказательства". 
     Далее, многие лекарства и медицинское оборудование, необходимые для использования "стандартных методик" доказательной медицины, в России вообще отсутствуют или же совершенно "не по карману" даже тем слоям населения, которые относят себя к "среднему классу". И потому реализация этих самых "доказательных достижений" у нас в стране бывает лишь в порядке очень редких исключений. Но одновременно те успешные новации, которые разрабатывают отечественные медики и фармакологи, нередко не получают распространения или просто ложатся под сукно, поскольку "не получили достаточной апробации по критериям доказательной медицины". 
     Понимая все вышесказанное, многие российские врачи считают, что России нужно срочно создавать собственную доказательную медицину. Однако путь этот — долгий и непростой, и на нем практически еще не сделаны даже первые шаги. В мире при поддержке Всемирной организации здравоохранения давно разработаны строгие международные правила, которые описывают процедуру составления руководств по клинической практике и индикаторов качества на основе доказательной медицины. В России же нет даже национальных программ разработки клинических руководств и протоколов ведения больных. А то, что имеется, в основном сделано "на коленке" и не соответствует требованиям доказательности. В зачаточном состоянии находится и преподавание принципов доказательной медицины в ВУЗах. 
     Но и в мировой доказательной медицине немало очень серьезных нерешенных проблем. И проблемы эти — вовсе не финансовые и не технологические. 
     Не решены многие этические вопросы в отношениях "врач — пациент". Так, в рамках "доказательной медицины" врач иногда бывает фактически вынужден отказываться от своих базовых этических принципов (включая принцип "не навреди") в угоду навязанным якобы правильным процедурам. А недобросовестному врачу фетиш доказательной медицины дает возможность формально "спрятаться" за протоколами стандарта, не обращая внимания на объективные результаты лечения. 
     Кроме того, доказательная медицина очень настороженно или просто негативно относится к достижениям нетрадиционной (альтернативной, народной) медицины, включая гомеопатию, восточную рефлексотерапию, фитотерапию, гирудотерапию и т.д. Очевидно, что "сбрасывать с корабля современности" все эти достижения, накопленные тысячелетиями истории человечества, — и глупо, и безответственно. 
     Перечисление проблем можно продолжать. Но ведь понятно, что отвергать принципы доказательной медицины просто потому, что в ней есть проблемы и она нам пока "не по карману", — тоже глупо и безответственно. 
     Переход России на "рельсы" доказательной медицины — необходим. Но он не может быть делом отдельных групп энтузиастов (например, из центров доказательной медицины при МГУ или Медицинской Академии имени Сеченова). Решение этой проблемы — задача общегосударственная. Если она не будет осознана и поставлена в таком качестве, Россия или "отстанет навсегда" в важнейшей для национального будущего сфере медицинских технологий, или рискует покорно пользоваться чужой "поваренной книгой" с неизвестными и, возможно, небезопасными, рецептами. http://www.zavtra.ru/cgi/veil/data/z...08/776/32.html

----------

Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Я же говорю: ключевое слово здесь "беззастенчивость", т.е. метода такова: упорно, не обращая внимания на обстоятельства, продолжать дудеть в свою дуду. 

Удобно, ибо, во-первых, *ничего доказывать-то и не надо*, во-вторых - *бесплатный самопиар и бесплатная реклама своих сомнительных услуг*; ну а на какой площадке - это уже без разницы, главное - лишь бы заметили! 




> "Наступление на Восток" шло стремительно и нередко под "крышей" разного рода гуманитарных организаций. В частности, в России в 90-х годах этим занималось Агентство США по международному развитию (USAID), *созданное еще в годы "холодной войны" для борьбы с советским влиянием* в Европе, а недавно *сыгравшее особую роль в финансировании "цветных революций"* на Украине и в Грузии.
> 
> Масштабы клинических исследований в России растут год от года. По данным Роздравнадзора, с 2004 по 2007 год около 300 иностранных компаний инициировали в России более 1000 своих клинических испытаний. *Лидируют американские фирмы, обеспечивающие до 99% финансирования. Естественно, они же и диктуют условия российским исполнителям.*


Вне всякого сомнения - во всех бедах "этой страны" принято и следует(!) винить Запад, американцев, ЦРУ и прочие напасти! Это еще и еще раз позволит "перевести стрелки" с проблем чисто внутреннего характера, например: 

- каким же образом и за счет чего советская и постсоветская медицина оказались в глубокой, кхм.. дыре;
- откуда и благодаря кому здесь расплодилось такое количество "дипломированных специалистов", которые посылают "на деревню к дедушке" или шарлатанов, которые беззастенчиво наживаются на БАДах и гомеопатии;
- и кто, кстати, выдает им всяческие дипломы о "высшем" образовании и липовые сертификаты докторов-профессоров-академиков;
- где "внезапно" взялось такое количество лже-"академий", "сообществ", "институтов" и их членов?

Только вот потом не надо плакаться в другом абзаце (и приводить в пример!), что мол "у них... ":




> На Западе этим целенаправленно занимаются различные некоммерческие организации. Наиболее известная из них, "Кохрэйновское сообщество" (с десятками филиалов в разных странах мира), взяла на себя сбор, анализ, систематизацию и широкое распространение результатов клинических исследований. И это только один пример. Уже в 90-х годах фактически во всех западных странах появились собственные мощные медицинские интернет-ресурсы. Сегодня, по оценкам экспертов, 99% полезной медицинской информации размещено на американских и европейских сайтах. Один из крупнейших в мире — сайт Национальной медицинской библиотеки США.


... ибо сопоставление первого абзаца с "плачем Ярославны" о том, что "проклятые американцы распространили свои исследования в Рассее и стараются всячески нам нагадить" почему-то никак не вяжется со скупою мужскою слезою, пущенной во второй цитате, типа "а вот на проклятом западе этим занимаются всерьез, основательно и широко, причем самые разные организации"... Ибо это - т.н. взаимоисключающие параграфы, из которых не явствует - за кого ратует автор - за российского Фому или за американского Ерему.

*И самое главное - весь это плач НЕ ИМЕТ ни малейшего отношения к лжемедицинским препаратам, подобным гомеопатическим или БАДам, а также - не доказывает их действенность.*

----------

Буль (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

ой так много написано....

Eternal Jew - а можно резюме  :Smilie: , за что вы боретесь? давность, опыт, участие в боевых действиях? только коротенько, самую суть, кханду....

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Майя П, там выделено жирным шрифтом, я тока его читаю, ибо эти простыни иначе не осилить  :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (01.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Майя П, там выделено жирным шрифтом, я тока его читаю, ибо эти простыни иначе не осилить


ой, хоть добрый человек отозвался..... а то проблема: выискивать знакомые слова :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Тема ушла в оффтопик и закрывается.

----------

